# Scag 2009 Freedom Z Flashing Hr.meter



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

*model Sfz48-26bs Serial D1501303brigss Model400000 Intek Extended Life Series. How Do I Stop The Hour Meter From Flashing "change Oil' ?*


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's designed to start flashing maintenance reminders 2 hours before maintenance time and will continue to flash for 2 hours after the time, then it automatically resets. As far as I know there is no manual reset.


----------

